# 2020 Chevy Silverado 2500/3500 HD's.



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Ugly....


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

Yup, it's ugly. GMC isn't as bad, except for the mirrors. 

I was reading a fluff piece article (forget what site) said something about the 2020 HD having a "more integrated plow prep package" but it didn't go into details, and I could find nothing on GM website. Wonder what it meant.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Looks like you need a special adaptor plug for the block heater, kinda dumb.


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

I wonder if they are still only wax dipping their frames?


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

DeVries said:


> Looks like you need a special adaptor plug for the block heater, kinda dumb.


Just wait a few months into 2020, take a drive out to Erin area - should be able to find a few spares laying around.










GMC don't look as bad. Still like my '15 better.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

DeVries said:


> Looks like you need a special adaptor plug for the block heater, kinda dumb.


Is that the Euro model plug in. Why would they put it in the deflector, those things get broke off all the time.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

GMC Driver said:


> Just wait a few months into 2020, take a drive out to Erin area - should be able to find a few spares laying around.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That GMC is a much better looking truck than the Chevy.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

GMC Driver said:


> Just wait a few months into 2020, take a drive out to Erin area - should be able to find a few spares laying around.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agree


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

#1: As said before... the Chevy is 910 ft/lbs of ugly.

#2: As much as I like the auto 4wd on the wife's car, in a work/ plow truck, seems to me you are asking for problems.

#3: Agreed... That is the dumbest spot I have ever seen a block heater plug!


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Philbilly2 said:


> #1: As said before... the Chevy is 910 ft/lbs of ugly.


You can church it up however you like... That is fugly… And once again the GMC is respectable looking...


----------



## johnhenry1933 (Feb 11, 2013)

Yeah...not a lot of design work went into this one. Looks like they took pieces off a shelf and stuck them on this truck. I'll stick with my Ram.


----------



## snowymassbowtie (Sep 22, 2013)

2020 GMC 2500 is ok looking but I`m getting a 2019 2500 this summer before there all gone.. The 2020 Silverado is just a shame.


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

GM is blaming focus groups on the look.

https://www.autoblog.com/2019/02/08/gm-says-focus-groups-loved-chevy-hd-design/


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

Edsel? Only a six speed trans on the new gas drive line.....


----------



## JAJA (Dec 15, 2013)

Like the GMC maybe some day I will have to replace my 03 1500


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Kevin_NJ said:


> GM is blaming focus groups on the look.
> 
> https://www.autoblog.com/2019/02/08/gm-says-focus-groups-loved-chevy-hd-design/


Those sorry SOB's shouldn't have used the Ford Focus group, that will teach'em!!!!


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

Philbilly2 said:


> #1: As said before... the Chevy is 910 ft/lbs of ugly.
> 
> *#2: As much as I like the auto 4wd on the wife's car, in a work/ plow truck, seems to me you are asking for problems.*
> 
> #3: Agreed... That is the dumbest spot I have ever seen a block heater plug!


I agree.

NYH1.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

I'll be dead before I could even afford to buy a used one! Over 70k to replace what I drive now.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

It's just a number


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

1olddogtwo said:


> It's just a number


A number I dont have.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

1olddogtwo said:


> It's just a number


Not everyone has Jani-King money


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

johnhenry1933 said:


> Yeah...not a lot of design work went into this one. Looks like they took pieces off a shelf and stuck them on this truck. I'll stick with my Ram.


It looks to me that to much design work went into it...Design work done by engineering and marketing people that don't know or don't care who their target group is...


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Defcon 5 said:


> It looks to me that to much design work went into it...Design work done by engineering and marketing people that don't know or don't care who their target group is...


The target group is to women. The people that buy or can afford these trucks new are not the people that buy them to use them as a truck.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

LapeerLandscape said:


> The target group is to women. The people that buy or can afford these trucks new are not the people that buy them to use them as a truck.


 Let them put easy mileage on them for a few years, get bored,sell and then it will be time to put it to work at possibly an affortable price for the struggling contractor


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Is that for a block heater, or a power outlet plug from an inverter? As far as buying one, my wife would just take it. I saw a Leggo commercial for the truck this morning, that looked better than the real one.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Randall Ave said:


> Is that for a block heater, or a power outlet plug from an inverter? As far as buying one, my wife would just take it. I saw a Leggo commercial for the truck this morning, that looked better than the real one.


The plug at the front air dam is for the block heater, the plug in the bed is from the inverter.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

LapeerLandscape said:


> The plug at the front air dam is for the block heater, the plug in the bed is from the inverter.


I could not find the one in the front. Any way I look at it, can not afford it.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

LapeerLandscape said:


> The target group is to women. The people that buy or can afford these trucks new are not the people that buy them to use them as a truck.


So true, women drive GM products, men drive Ford trucks.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

1olddogtwo said:


> So true, women drive GM products, men drive Ford trucks.


Who drives dodge then???..,..Transgender???


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

1olddogtwo said:


> So true, women drive GM products, men drive Ford trucks.


That is because women don't like to have to get out and push their trucks to their final destination...


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

I think the big news with these are the capabilities. GM really upgraded their towing numbers and increased cabin size. With the cut in step on the quarter panel, 12 tie plus tie down points in the bed, the new tail gate, and the diesel with the cold air intake, moving the def to the fuel fill area and finally a standard PTO on the Allison transmission. They really bumped them selves up.

I havent bought a Chevy since 2001. I am seriously considering it now. As for the design it seems like most people on this site always piss an moan about new designs. I could care less what it looks it. Get my load over the hill and have it stop no problems. Make it push snow with out crabbing over and let me get over the river and threw the woods with my family to grandma's house in a storm. I think they finally have a good all around truck now.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

LapeerLandscape said:


> The people that buy or can afford these trucks new are not the people that buy them to use them as a truck.


I'm not so sure about that...there are several people on here that have loaded trucks that still work with them every day.

Although I will agree this new design is rather ugly.


----------



## dmcenery (Nov 1, 2004)

magnatrac said:


> I wonder if they are still only wax dipping their frames?


Looked painted to me.


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

Are these out already? 

I swear I just saw a 2020 gmc 2500.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I'll be quite honest with you and say I really don't follow shabby too much, somebody pointed out that they really up their game....... No they just played catch-up and copycat again.

That transmission is not really an Allison. 

I will be ordering a 2020 super duty. I've only skip the 19 year because of the new update.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Defcon 5 said:


> Who drives dodge then???..,..Transgender???


Trannys they have issues


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

icudoucme said:


> I think the big news with these are the capabilities. GM really upgraded their towing numbers and increased cabin size. With the cut in step on the quarter panel, 12 tie plus tie down points in the bed, the new tail gate, and the diesel with the cold air intake, moving the def to the fuel fill area and finally a standard PTO on the Allison transmission. They really bumped them selves up.
> 
> I havent bought a Chevy since 2001. I am seriously considering it now. As for the design it seems like most people on this site always piss an moan about new designs. I could care less what it looks it. Get my load over the hill and have it stop no problems. Make it push snow with out crabbing over and let me get over the river and threw the woods with my family to grandma's house in a storm. I think they finally have a good all around truck now.


They also made a big improvement for plow guys too. They've eliminated frame drilling by adding designated mounting areas for truck frames, and the center lower valance section is removable and can potentially be installed in the off season plow brand permitting.


----------



## jvm81 (Jan 4, 2005)

Moan n groan about price, looks, overkill etc but it is what it is. I only have a ford/dodge dealer in my town and its the lawyer, accountant, dentist, and women driving fords. I see more 3/4 dodges than fords. Dealer say F150 all day. Hardly sells a car. The new dodges are ok but having some issues he said. But to the guy using them, 3/4 ton dodge at his dealership outsells the ford 3/4. Now I am a GM guy. Have had them all but since 2007 when I switched I have not had a problem with any. Today I see though a headlight is out. Few trucks have plows, sanders, some have both on them. I trade my truck every 2 years, 40-50K miles. But that's my truck. But I still use it. Were muddy, its muddy. Rain coats on all day, jump in. Is my truck cared for --yes, but a 3/4 ton and diesel its been bought to work. Not a lot of family time in mine!


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

GMC Driver said:


> Just wait a few months into 2020, take a drive out to Erin area - should be able to find a few spares laying around..


Erin snow snakes...you have to get up early though.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)




----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> View attachment 193555


The GMC dont look like that.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

LapeerLandscape said:


> The GMC dont look like that.


I think the GMC looks like it is ashamed of it's looks and is sad now.










I am sure the GMC will grow on me at some point... it just has not yet.


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

I think I'll be waiting for the 2021 "refresh".

Although I would say that I thought the 1/2 tons (especially the Chev) were not all that attractive in the early release photos. But once they arrived and seen in reality, my opinion completely changed. The photos do not do them justice, IMHDAO.


----------



## Brndnstffrd (Mar 8, 2013)

GMC Driver said:


> I think I'll be waiting for the 2021 "refresh".
> 
> Although I would say that I thought the 1/2 tons (especially the Chev) were not all that attractive in the early release photos. But once they arrived and seen in reality, my opinion completely changed. The photos do not do them justice, IMHDAO.


Yea i thought the same. I went to the NY Auto show and in person it looked ALOT better. Also got a peak at the 4500 platform, but they doors were locked due to it being a prototype. Would have loved to climb under it too but it was a 2WD model.

I will say the power tailgate is an awesome feature to have. I also checked out that new GMC tailgate that folds and flips and does all that stuff. It was a little complicated to figure out at first, but was actually pretty nice once i knew how to work it. I was a little skeptical on the strength of the step but they said the step can hold i think 400-500 lbs so I got on it and jumped on it (200+lbs) and the thing didn't even wiggle or squeak. The ghetto-blaster marine stereo in it was pretty cool, didn't know that was an option, but one i would pass on because i would never use it.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Super cool tailgate, until you put a hitch in it, then useless...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Triple L said:


> Super cool tailgate, until you put a hitch in it, then useless...


I just wonder what happens after a few years of salt getting into all those moving parts?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> I just wonder what happens after a few years of salt getting into all those moving parts?


If someone manages to use the tailgate long enough without breaking all those moving parts first, maybe we'll actually find out. But I doubt it.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

cwren2472 said:


> If someone manages to use the tailgate long enough without breaking all those moving parts first, maybe we'll actually find out. But I doubt it.


I like how on the you tube video's the reviews all say about how GM engineers are pushing this for the contractor to be able to get into the back of his truck with ease... but they don't offer it on a work truck package :laugh:


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> I like how on the you tube video's the reviews all say about how GM engineers are pushing this for the contractor to be able to get into the back of his truck with ease... but they don't offer it on a work truck package :laugh:


"We surveyed 5 mechanical engineers who still play with their Transformers and all 5 agreed that contractors wish for a tailgate that operates like a Transformer"


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

And when the youtube video pops up showing how to fold the tailgate into the shape of Optimus Prime, everyone will say "Holy crap! cwren was right!!"


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> I like how on the you tube video's the reviews all say about how GM engineers are pushing this for the contractor to be able to get into the back of his truck with ease... but they don't offer it on a work truck package :laugh:


The contractor owners are going to buy the denali with that tailgate. They buy there employees a work truck and dont care how they get in and out of the bed.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

https://www.thedrive.com/news/28387...truck-price-will-be-lower-than-outgoing-model

Of course it is...


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> https://www.thedrive.com/news/28387...truck-price-will-be-lower-than-outgoing-model
> 
> Of course it is...


That could make it hard to sell left over 2019's


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

LapeerLandscape said:


> That could make it hard to sell left over 2019's


Not in my area... a lot of guys are doing exactly what I did and getting a new one before they are all gone. Seems a different color one shows up on the local dealer's lot every week right now.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Mount a pool ladder to it .


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Hydromaster said:


> View attachment 193920
> Mount a pool ladder to it .


Does it come in a swimsuit edition.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Does it come in a swimsuit edition.


It did.
Unfortunately or fortunately depending how you look at it ,,,only small and extra small swimsuits Are Still available


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

LapeerLandscape said:


> That could make it hard to sell left over 2019's


Better stock up at the yard with topsoil Flint is booming...

https://www.motor1.com/news/354476/gm-150-million-truck-investment/amp/#referrer=https://www.google.com&amp_tf=From %1$s


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Better stock up at the yard with topsoil Flint is booming...
> 
> https://www.motor1.com/news/354476/gm-150-million-truck-investment/amp/#referrer=https://www.google.com&amp_tf=From %1$s


Read the comments... :laugh:


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Average cost.
http://www.msn.com/en-us/autos/auto...00hd-and-3500hd-pickups/ar-AACPAQM?li=BBnb4R5


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

"Due to the seemingly unlimited number of cabs, beds, powertrains, trim levels, and option choices on offer," 

Yes but do they make a regular cab long box trucks. Not for 19 they didn't


----------



## rizzoa13 (Oct 20, 2018)

They start the pricing off in that article on a regular cab long bed work truck. It’s the first thing they said.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

DeVries said:


> Yes but do they make a regular cab long box trucks. Not for 19 they didn't


You need to check your facts. 

You most certainly could get a regular cab long box in 2019...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

DeVries said:


> "Due to the seemingly unlimited number of cabs, beds, powertrains, trim levels, and option choices on offer,"
> 
> Yes but do they make a regular cab long box trucks. Not for 19 they didn't


When I was back east aboot a month ago I noticed the amount of single cab pickups, base models and fancy models. Oot here you rarely see a single cab with the exception of older ones. Most work trucks are extendo cabs or crew cabs.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

BUFF said:


> When I was back east aboot a month ago I noticed the amount of single cab pickups, base models and fancy models. Oot here you rarely see a single cab with the exception of older ones. Most work trucks are extendo cabs or crew cabs.


Likely due to the amount of space available to drive/ park them...

In my area, double and crews are very common, when you get up closer to the city, the day cabs are much more common due to space to maneuver them.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Philbilly2 said:


> Likely due to the amount of space available to drive/ park them...
> 
> In my area, double and crews are very common, when you get up closer to the city, the day cabs are much more common due to space to maneuver them.


Yeah I guess I can see that, but it's just a couple more feet.
I will say I've been on some roads in old city's back east like Bastin that aren't mulch wider than a alley you'd be hard pressed to having 2 dually's get by each other.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

BUFF said:


> Yeah I guess I can see that, but it's just a couple more feet.


I think it is more wheel base.

SCLB - 133.6
DCLB - 158.1
CCLB - 167.1

Pretty big difference on the day cab to the double.

I can tell quite a difference between my double cab long bed and my crew cab short. Even though the WB difference is only 5 inches, I can tell in tight areas and in straight parking spots.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Philbilly2 said:


> I think it is more wheel base.
> 
> SCLB - 133.6
> DCLB - 158.1
> ...


Tiss the wheel base but still not a huge problem IMO.
My '97 is a reg cab and turns on a dime compared to my CC but I tend to stay away from heavily populated areas like Denver and Boulder.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie (Feb 1, 2009)

https://www.gm-trucks.com/forums/to...-got-to-do-with-heavy-duty-trucks-everything/


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Philbilly2 said:


> You need to check your facts.
> 
> You most certainly could get a regular cab long box in 2019...


Not with a Diesel.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

JD Dave said:


> Not with a Diesel.


In black...lol


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

JD Dave said:


> Not with a Diesel.


Correct


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Ordered a ccsb 6.6 gasser Friday. Was a little Leary of the new motor but decided if it's a turd I'll dump it in a few years while it's still under warranty. Was a little disappointed that no regular cabs are available for production but they ran a short production number for the 2019s???


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)




----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Is it the picture, the nose looks kinda short


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Anyone notice GVWR. On the new 2500 11350 not sure how on an E RATED tire. Time will tell I’m looking for a 19 crew-left over


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

fireside said:


> Anyone notice GVWR. On the new 2500 11350 not sure how on an E RATED tire. Time will tell I'm looking for a 19 crew-left over


Wow... my 3500 SRW is 11,000...

Wonder what this series 3500 SRW is then?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

fireside said:


> Anyone notice GVWR. On the new 2500 11350 not sure how on an E RATED tire. Time will tell I'm looking for a 19 crew-left over


Where did you find this info?

Everything that I read has the 2500 at 9,900 to 10,850.

Can't find anything showing an 11,350 rating on a 2500.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

fireside said:


> Anyone notice GVWR. On the new 2500 11350 not sure how on an E RATED tire. Time will tell I'm looking for a 19 crew-left over


F350s only come with e tated tires

I also seen somewhere about the higher gvw of 11 something


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

It’s on GM site 3500 SRW is only 200 more. Guy sent me picture from the door tag. According to the tag load capacity of 3900. I looked at it even more after that to see what size tires and weight capacity for the tires. It appears to be the same as a 3500. My 2019 Chevy 3500 drw is only 13,200 GVWR. I’m waiting to see one in person. I did look at the new 4500 and 5500 really no big weight gains with those but 2500 that big!


----------



## Brndnstffrd (Mar 8, 2013)

Give me a bit to look through my stuff i got at the New York auto show and ill see what I can come up with as far as info and specs go. I took a bunch of pics but most didnt come out so great. 
Tip: Dont share a camera or someone will play with the settings and claim they didnt touch anything. :hammerhead:


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

fireside said:


> Anyone notice GVWR. On the new 2500 11350 not sure how on an E RATED tire. Time will tell I'm looking for a 19 crew-left over


Its on E tires. GM uses a bigger tire size on 18" and 20" wheels this time around to obtain that. Currently they use on the 18" a 265/70R18. They are now using the same size as Ford 275/70R18. Load index is now 125(3638lbs) vs 124(3527lbs).

2500HD 4x4 GVWRs GAS as follows:

10250lbs - RCLB with 17" wheels.
10350lbs - ECSB with 17" wheels.
10450lbs - RCLB with 18" and 20" wheels, and CCSB with 17" wheels.
10500lbs - ECLB with 17" wheels.
10550lbs - ECSB with 18" and 20" wheels.
10650lbs - CCSB with 18" and 20" wheels, and CCLB with 17" wheels.
10750lbs - ECLB with 18" and 20" wheels.
10850lbs - CCLB with 18" and 20" wheels.

2500HD 4x4 GVWRs DIESEL as follows:

10900lbs - RCLB with 17" wheels.
11000lbs - ECSB with 17" wheels.
11025lbs - RCLB with 18" or 20" wheels.
11150lbs - CCSB with 17" wheels.
11200lbs - ECSB with 18" and 20" wheels, and ECLB with 17" wheels.
11350lbs - CCSB with 18" and 20" wheels, and CCLB with 17" wheels.
11450lbs - ECLB with 18" and 20" wheels.
11550lbs - CCLB with 18" and 20" wheels.

To save the breakdown on 3500hd, SRW GVWR range from 10750lbs to 12250lbs.

To compare one configuration, the RCLB gas 2500hd 4x4 with 18" wheels is 10450lbs, max possible payload of 3965lbs. On the 3500hd gas with 18" wheels its 11100lbs, max possible payload of 4534lbs. An increase in GVWR of 650lbs and payload increase of 570lbs can be had with the 3500hd.

The new 2500hd basically sits where the current 2015-2019 3500hd sits now.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice thing for ct guys no more emissions testing.


----------



## Brndnstffrd (Mar 8, 2013)

fireside said:


> Nice thing for ct guys no more emissions testing.


Didnt even consider that.... #gamechanger
Although theres no way i could afford one anytime soon with all these new taxes and BS.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

CT doesn’t have an taxes. You are mistaken they are fees.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

fireside said:


> Nice thing for ct guys no more emissions testing.


Does the GVWR determine emissions testing in CT?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I see they listened to me and moved the exhaust brake switch from the furthest switch from the driver to now the closest switch...


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> View attachment 195052
> 
> 
> I see they listened to me and moved the exhaust brake switch from the furthest switch from the driver to now the closest switch...


You must have rode in a Ram


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

m_ice said:


> You must have rode in a Ram


Hunh?


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Philbilly2 said:


> Does the GVWR determine emissions testing in CT?


Yes it does over 10,001 no testing


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

fireside said:


> Yes it does over 10,001 no testing


That would be a game changer then


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

I really want to see one up close. I’m staying away from for the first few years with the new motor. I did the new motor thing in 03!!


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

fireside said:


> I really want to see one up close. I'm staying away from for the first few years with the new motor. I did the new motor thing in 03!!


A new motor on the gas and a new trans on the diesel...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

https://www.thedrive.com/news/29358...ll-finally-get-nicer-interiors-in-2021-report


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

fireside said:


> I really want to see one up close. I'm staying away from for the first few years with the new motor. I did the new motor thing in 03!!


I was on the fence on the new gas but don't really care as it will be traded before out of warranty. 
New motor in '03? Must have been a 2003.5 furd.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

m_ice said:


> I was on the fence on the new gas but don't really care as it will be traded before out of warranty.
> New motor in '03? Must have been a 2003.5 furd.


Oh yes 03 and 04 such good times!!! Reason I will never own a ford again


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

My newest addition 2019 3500


----------



## buttaluv (Dec 8, 2000)

That is nice!... how are you getting along with it, enough power, mileage, so forth?


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Well I replaced a 2012 basically the same truck and setup. I also have a 14 and 15. I will say she uses more fuel than the others but the transmission shift points are much better on this truck. It doesn’t seem like it’s missing a gear.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> View attachment 195052
> 
> 
> I see they listened to me and moved the exhaust brake switch from the furthest switch from the driver to now the closest switch...


I never shut mine oof...rain, snow, sleet, ice or grapple.

Saw a couple 2020s today...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I never shut mine oof...rain, snow, sleet, ice or grapple.
> 
> Saw a couple 2020s today...


Does your's come back on every time you start the truck? Or do you have to turn it on every time you re-start the truck.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> Does your's come back on every time you start the truck? Or do you have to turn it on every time you re-start the truck.


Supposedly it defaults to "Off". Apparently the computer learned my preference and it comes on automatically. I think it took a month or two.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Supposedly it defaults to "Off". Apparently the computer learned my preference and it comes on automatically. I think it took a month or two.


Its probably broken...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mr.Markus said:


> Its probably broken...


I've had some recalls on my RAMs, nothing that has affected their ability to work.

115k on mine:
3 water pumps (no lost time on any of them, they were just "weeping")
1 axle joint
1 DEF injector cleaning before it fell oof. This was the only thing that caused me lost work time.

I'd be a millionaire if I had so few problems with my Furds.


----------



## captadamnj (Jan 20, 2004)

Instructions are out from DD on vehicle mounts. Western part is 31700 and Fisher is 77109. Kits are supposed to be available mid-October. Frame drilling required. 

At least the instructions provide clear info on how to bend the bolt handles, if you fought with that one yourself because you hadn't done two dozen before it you will understand and appreciate.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

captadamnj said:


> Instructions are out from DD on vehicle mounts. Western part is 31700 and Fisher is 77109. Kits are supposed to be available mid-October. Frame drilling required.
> 
> At least the instructions provide clear info on how to bend the bolt handles, if you fought with that one yourself because you hadn't done two dozen before it you will understand and appreciate.


http://library.westernplows.com/westernplows/pdffiles/76830.01_090119.pdf


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> http://library.westernplows.com/westernplows/pdffiles/76830.01_090119.pdf


Girlie trucks...they come with skirts:

Remove the lower bumper skirt, save for
reinstallation if the mount is removed.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

It finally showed up yesterday...the new gasser has some ballz


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

I drive one today really nice into we talked price stickers 47k price 46,800 sorry not that nice,plus no plow mounts still


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

fireside said:


> I drive one today really nice into we talked price stickers 47k price 46,800 sorry not that nice,plus no plow mounts still


Dealer emailed me yesterday saying he received confirmation they were shipping.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

m_ice said:


> It finally showed up yesterday...the new gasser has some ballz
> View attachment 196383


Quite the pimpmobile...


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

m_ice said:


> It finally showed up yesterday...the new gasser has some ballz
> View attachment 196383


Nice Truck...What Plow are we putting on there??...I see your from Illinois home of Philbilly...So I'm guessing a Meyers


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Defcon 5 said:


> Nice Truck...What Plow are we putting on there??...I see your from Illinois home of Philbilly...So I'm guessing a Meyers


Is Meyers still even in business??


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Defcon 5 said:


> Nice Truck...What Plow are we putting on there??...I see your from Illinois home of Philbilly...So I'm guessing a Meyers


Western 9.5 v


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Defcon 5 said:


> Nice Truck...What Plow are we putting on there??...I see your from Illinois home of Philbilly...So I'm guessing a Meyers


Oh...and LED lights so I can report back with first hand knowledge on them, maybe even a tubeyou video if my kid shows me how to.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

m_ice said:


> Oh...and LED lights so I can report back with first hand knowledge on them, maybe even a tubeyou video if my kid shows me how to.


So you're putting Nite Sabers on a 9.5 Western V...?

Nice...


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> So you're putting Nite Sabers on a 9.5 Western V...?
> 
> Nice...


Nighthawk yes


----------



## Tom.S Snow Removal (Oct 29, 2017)

1olddogtwo said:


> So true, women drive GM products, men drive Ford trucks.


Okay follow me boy I guarantee you don't work harder than me maybe as hard but I drive nothing but Chevy and so does my wife


----------



## Tom.S Snow Removal (Oct 29, 2017)

Philbilly2 said:


> Likely due to the amount of space available to drive/ park them...
> 
> In my area, double and crews are very common, when you get up closer to the city, the day cabs are much more common due to space to maneuver them.


To me a work truck has a single cab long bed!! I've noticed more Crew Cabs have a tiny bed that does nothing for the workforce


----------



## Tom.S Snow Removal (Oct 29, 2017)

fireside said:


> It's on GM site 3500 SRW is only 200 more. Guy sent me picture from the door tag. According to the tag load capacity of 3900. I looked at it even more after that to see what size tires and weight capacity for the tires. It appears to be the same as a 3500. My 2019 Chevy 3500 drw is only 13,200 GVWR. I'm waiting to see one in person. I did look at the new 4500 and 5500 really no big weight gains with those but 2500 that big!


GMC and Chevy have the same gross vehicle weight depending on the package it has nothing to do with GMC or Chevy they have the same exact Driveline end suspension


----------



## Tom.S Snow Removal (Oct 29, 2017)

Philbilly2 said:


> That would be a game changer then


In our state 8600 doesn't have to get plugged in


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Tom.S Snow Removal said:


> Okay follow me boy I guarantee you don't work harder than me maybe as hard but I drive nothing but Chevy and so does my wife


My dad can beat up your dad...neener neener


----------



## Tom.S Snow Removal (Oct 29, 2017)

Mark Oomkes said:


> My dad can beat up your dad...neener neener


lol:usflag:


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> My dad can beat up your dad...neener neener


Didn't he drive Fords too.....


----------



## Tom.S Snow Removal (Oct 29, 2017)

GMC Driver said:


> Just wait a few months into 2020, take a drive out to Erin area - should be able to find a few spares laying around.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Tom.S Snow Removal said:


> To me a work truck has a single cab long bed!! I've noticed more Crew Cabs have a tiny bed that does nothing for the workforce


Day cabs suck... I agree with the bed thing though. I personally prefer a utility bed for my work truck, but that is me.


----------



## Tom.S Snow Removal (Oct 29, 2017)

Philbilly2 said:


> Day cabs suck... I agree with the bed thing though. I personally prefer a utility bed for my work truck, but that is me.


----------



## Tom.S Snow Removal (Oct 29, 2017)

Absolutely utility bed is Wicked pissa!


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Tom.S Snow Removal said:


> Okay follow me boy I guarantee you don't work harder than me maybe as hard but I drive nothing but Chevy and so does my wife


I will be impressed if you drive 1/2 the miles in a whole year that Pat does in a month... 

Even more impressed if you drive 1/2 of those half as loaded as he does


----------



## Tom.S Snow Removal (Oct 29, 2017)

Philbilly2 said:


> I will be impressed if you drive 1/2 the miles in a whole year that Pat does in a month...
> 
> Even more impressed if you drive 1/2 of those half as loaded as he does


I'm freighted all day everyday eight days a week. And I live in the woods !! And he wasn't talking how hard he worked his truck he said Chevys are for women Ford's the for men LOL


----------



## Tom.S Snow Removal (Oct 29, 2017)

Philbilly2 said:


> I will be impressed if you drive 1/2 the miles in a whole year that Pat does in a month...
> 
> Even more impressed if you drive 1/2 of those half as loaded as he does


So everytime I hear someone say Chevys are for women are office workers. And Fords are for big tough hard-working men. It just makes me laugh and say folloer me boy !! Lol


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Tom.S Snow Removal said:


> So everytime I hear someone say Chevys are for women are office workers. And Fords are for big tough hard-working men. It just makes me laugh and say folloer me boy !! Lol


If you say so...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Tom.S Snow Removal said:


> So everytime I hear someone say Chevys are for women are office workers. And Fords are for big tough hard-working men. It just makes me laugh and say folloer me boy !! Lol


Ford and Dodge/RAM are the fleet truck of choice for "Field work" around here, GM's typically never leave suburbia.


----------



## Tom.S Snow Removal (Oct 29, 2017)

BUFF said:


> Ford and Dodge/RAM are the fleet truck of choice for "Field work" around here, GM's typically never leave suburbia.


Ok I'm not even gonna dignify that with a comment!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Tom.S Snow Removal said:


> I'm freighted all day everyday eight days a week. And I live in the woods !! And he wasn't talking how hard he worked his truck he said Chevys are for women Ford's the for men LOL


BTW...my mom can whoop your mom AND dad.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

ok guys, let's not get carried away, please


----------



## Tom.S Snow Removal (Oct 29, 2017)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> ok guys, let's not get carried away, please


I think I'm being pretty reasonable these guys are saying a bunch of hogwash about the most Dependable capable heavy duty trucks to ever roll down the face of Earth


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

Tom.S Snow Removal said:


> I think I'm being pretty reasonable these guys are saying a bunch of hogwash about the most Dependable capable heavy duty trucks to ever roll down the face of Earth


agree, to a point...everyone has their opinions on which is the best truck, it's a never ending debate/argument, etc. I'd just suggest some agree to disagree, I guess


----------



## Tom.S Snow Removal (Oct 29, 2017)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> agree, to a point...everyone has their opinions on which is the best truck, it's a never ending debate/argument, etc. I'd just suggest some agree to disagree, I guess


Exactly so don't come on the new discussion for the new Chevy HD and insult it and everyone who drives them. Cuz I don't even waste my time looking at the Ram or Ford page I could go on there and roll out all kinds of insults even if they're just jokes !!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Tom.S Snow Removal said:


> I think I'm being pretty reasonable these guys are saying a bunch of hogwash about the most Dependable capable heavy duty trucks to ever roll down the face of Earth


What are you 6?

They all have their positives and negatives.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Humm 
The Op left the discussion wide open to
Praise or ridicule


----------



## Tom.S Snow Removal (Oct 29, 2017)

Mark Oomkes said:


> What are you 6?
> 
> They all have their positives and negatives.


What are you like six I'm not the one talking smack and I was taking it as a joke until all you ram and Ford trolls came in here running your mouths big time now


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

well, either way, no need to bash one another, joking or not...giving an opinion would work just fine


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Hydromaster said:


> Humm
> The Op left the discussion wide open to
> Praise or ridicule


I am a GM guy, and I still think the 2020's are fugly.

Also the reason I traded my 16 for a 19 before they were all gone.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Tom.S Snow Removal said:


> What are you like six I'm not the one talking smack and I was taking it as a joke until all you ram and Ford trolls came in here running your whole big time now


I own 1 Sterling, 1 Isuzu, 4 Rams, 3 Fords, 2 GMCs and a chevy.

I can joke about all of them.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I own 1 Sterling, 1 Isuzu, 4 Rams, 3 Fords, 2 GMCs and a chevy.
> 
> I can joke about all of them.


Have "2" mid '80's SB GM's, "3" '97-'18Fords also use to run W series Dodges.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I can joke about all of them.


Except the Ford 6.0... anyone who has owned one of them knows they are no joking matter on your checkbook


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Never owned a Chevy but I watch the video... the hood scoop on the diesel could be problematic when plowing.
I don’t know about you guys but when i get a little speed going a lot of snow can spill / blow up on to the hood.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Hydromaster said:


> Never owned a Chevy but I watch the video... the hood scoop on the diesel could be problematic when plowing.
> I don't know about you guys but when i get a little speed going a lot of snow can spill / blow up on to the hood.


It has a centrifugal separation chamber built in the hood before it reaches the air box. Then any dirt or crap or water falls out of the valve inside the hood. It only gets half the air from that scoop. The rest comes from the the fender well like the older trucks.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I own 1 Sterling, 1 Isuzu, 4 Rams, 3 Fords, 2 GMCs and a chevy.
> 
> I can joke about all of them.


I thought a Sterling was a Dodge???


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

My GMC is better because it has BF Goodrich T/A's on it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> I thought a Sterling was a Dodge???
> 
> View attachment 196428


Ford owns Cummings???


----------



## Tom.S Snow Removal (Oct 29, 2017)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I own 1 Sterling, 1 Isuzu, 4 Rams, 3 Fords, 2 GMCs and a chevy.
> 
> I





Mark Oomkes said:


> I own 1 Sterling, 1 Isuzu, 4 Rams, 3 Fords, 2 GMCs and a chevy.
> 
> I can joke about all of them.


And that's fine I've owned every brand truck there is two and joke with the rest of them. So I can't wait to go to the Ford or Rampage and start joking. And see how many people freak out at me immediately


----------



## Tom.S Snow Removal (Oct 29, 2017)

Mark Oomkes said:


> If you say so...


What do you mean If you say so are you sure you read the hole discussion


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'd be a millionaire if I had so few problems with my Furds.


I thought you were a millionaire...!

(Couple pages back i know but the next few arent worth it anyway...)


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Ford owns Cummings???


F650/F750s are available with a Cummins???


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Tom, on a serious note

Chevy and GMC both have given up the HP war. Research it.

Are you here to tell us you like the look of the Chevy 2020?

I had Chevy's as a youth, Google 5.7 diesel, it will make the Ford 6.0 look like a rock star.


At the end of the day, it's a personal choice, to each their own.


----------



## Tom.S Snow Removal (Oct 29, 2017)

1olddogtwo said:


> Tom, on a serious note
> 
> Chevy and GMC both have given up the HP war. Research it.
> 
> ...


Exactly that's my point


1olddogtwo said:


> Tom, on a serious note
> 
> Chevy and GMC both have given up the HP war. Research it.
> 
> ...


 okay on a serious note sure if you look it up on paper maybe they gave up on your horsepower War but look at the gauntlet run the two guys that run that contest are obviously Ford in Rim buddies and they literally had to give it to Chevy regardless of what they wanted to do they were not happy


----------



## Tom.S Snow Removal (Oct 29, 2017)

1olddogtwo said:


> Tom, on a serious note
> 
> Chevy and GMC both have given up the HP war. Research it.
> 
> ...


 I actually do love the look of the new HD it's the face of Rock Solid capability and reliability. Every one of my Chevy HD I've ever owned and countless other of my contractor Buddies. Always relentlessly abused these trucks and need the least repairs which at the end of the day is what's important to me because down time is a nightmare and ever since I've owned a Chevy HD I've never had down time for example one of my 2014 2500 HD single cab long bed just hit 150000 miles of Backwoods piss pounding plowing hauling trailers and you can think of and 99% of those miles are on dirt roads or literally in the woods. Just brought it in the shop to get ready for winter and I need to do nothing but brake pads and an idler arm other than that the truck has had nothing done to it but maintenance


----------



## prezek (Dec 16, 2010)

Tom.S Snow Removal said:


> I actually do love the look of the new HD it's the face of Rock Solid capability and reliability. Every one of my Chevy HD I've ever owned and countless other of my contractor Buddies. Always relentlessly abused these trucks and need the least repairs which at the end of the day is what's important to me because down time is a nightmare and ever since I've owned a Chevy HD I've never had down time for example one of my 2014 2500 HD single cab long bed just hit 150000 miles of Backwoods piss pounding plowing hauling trailers and you can think of and 99% of those miles are on dirt roads or literally in the woods. Just brought it in the shop to get ready for winter and I need to do nothing but brake pads and an idler arm other than that the truck has had nothing done to it but maintenance


Punctuation is your friend.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Tom.S Snow Removal said:


> I actually do love the look of the new HD it's the face of Rock Solid capability and reliability. Every one of my Chevy HD I've ever owned and countless other of my contractor Buddies. Always relentlessly abused these trucks and need the least repairs which at the end of the day is what's important to me because down time is a nightmare and ever since I've owned a Chevy HD I've never had down time for example one of my 2014 2500 HD single cab long bed just hit 150000 miles of Backwoods piss pounding plowing hauling trailers and you can think of and 99% of those miles are on dirt roads or literally in the woods. Just brought it in the shop to get ready for winter and I need to do nothing but brake pads and an idler arm other than that the truck has had nothing done to it but maintenance


Thats AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## Tom.S Snow Removal (Oct 29, 2017)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Thats AWESOME!!!!!


Thank you!!!


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Tom

You must get all the trucks built early in the week. 
Seriously, I like GM trucks for a lot of reasons and they are my preferred but today's trucks aren't that far apart. I own 5.7 6.0 6.6 new 6.6 gas and 8.1. I also own Dodge 5.9 and 6.7, Ford 7.3 5.8 and 5.4, Isuzu 5.2 and International DT466 and DT360.
All of these trucks serve a purpose even the Ford 5.4L which is a turd but a cheap 4x4 sidewalk truck and backup mow crew truck.


----------



## Tom.S Snow Removal (Oct 29, 2017)

m_ice said:


> Tom
> 
> You must get all the trucks built early in the week.
> Seriously, I like GM trucks for a lot of reasons and they are my preferred but today's trucks aren't that far apart. I own 5.7 6.0 6.6 new 6.6 gas and 8.1. I also own Dodge 5.9 and 6.7, Ford 7.3 5.8 and 5.4, Isuzu 5.2 and International DT466 and DT360.
> All of these trucks serve a purpose even the Ford 5.4L which is a turd but a cheap 4x4 sidewalk truck and backup mow crew truck.


I agree 100% if you go back further in the post the only reason I got bent out of shape was cuz of other people's arrogant comments the whole Chevy Chevys are for office folk and city Folk. Which like I said just makes me laugh


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

m_ice said:


> Tom
> 
> You must get all the trucks built early in the week.
> Seriously, I like GM trucks for a lot of reasons and they are my preferred but today's trucks aren't that far apart. I own 5.7 6.0 6.6 new 6.6 gas and 8.1. I also own Dodge 5.9 and 6.7, Ford 7.3 5.8 and 5.4, Isuzu 5.2 and International DT466 and DT360.
> All of these trucks serve a purpose even the Ford 5.4L which is a turd but a cheap 4x4 sidewalk truck and backup mow crew truck.


What! No 6.2's... 6.5's... A real Chevy man you are not...

P.S. I love a 5.4 to plow with...


----------



## Tom.S Snow Removal (Oct 29, 2017)

Ajlawn1 said:


> What! No 6.2's... 6.5's... A real Chevy man you are not...
> 
> P.S. I love a 5.4 to plow with...


 you must not be talking to me cuz I don't know what you're talkin about bud sorry. I haven't even mentioned anything about Motors


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> What! No 6.2's... 6.5's... A real Chevy man you are not...
> 
> P.S. I love a 5.4 to plow with...


I've had 6.5 and 6.2, those were the days.
What do you like about the 5.4? That motor is a POS underpowered turd.


----------



## Tom.S Snow Removal (Oct 29, 2017)

Ajlawn1 said:


> What! No 6.2's... 6.5's... A real Chevy man you are not...
> 
> P.S. I love a 5.4 to plow with...


 PS I don't hate the 5-4 in


Tom.S Snow Removal said:


> you must not be talking to me cuz I don't know what you're talkin about bud sorry. I haven't even mentioned anything about Motors





Ajlawn1 said:


> What! No 6.2's... 6.5's... A real Chevy man you are not...
> 
> P.S. I love a 5.4 to plow with...


PS I started out running anything I could get my dirty paws on!!


m_ice said:


> Tom
> 
> You must get all the trucks built early in the week.
> Seriously, I like GM trucks for a lot of reasons and they are my preferred but today's trucks aren't that far apart. I own 5.7 6.0 6.6 new 6.6 gas and 8.1. I also own Dodge 5.9 and 6.7, Ford 7.3 5.8 and 5.4, Isuzu 5.2 and International DT466 and DT360.
> All of these trucks serve a purpose even the Ford 5.4L which is a turd but a cheap 4x4 sidewalk truck and backup mow crew truck.


The only thing that the other trucks don't have that Chevy does. Is the one thing most people don't like about Chevy. and it's the IFS!! And they're smoother ride. that's what makes it so much more reliable. Most people can't wrap their head around me they think because it ride smooth means it's not rugged but it's actually what makes it more rugged. I've never had an issue with any motor so Motors don't really matter that much to me maybe I have a certain finesse. They call it the poor boy touch


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)




----------



## Tom.S Snow Removal (Oct 29, 2017)

Mark Oomkes said:


>


Thumbs Up


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

My 5.4 has 400K on it.

Don't even get started on the IFS and nobody will bring up the facts the frames will crack at the IFS support


----------



## Tom.S Snow Removal (Oct 29, 2017)

1olddogtwo said:


> My 5.4 has 400K on it.
> 
> Don't even get started on the IFS and nobody will bring up the facts the frames will crack at the IFS support


Why you so wrapped up around the five four. You talk about in an F-150 cuz those have IFS those are pretty good trucks


----------



## Tom.S Snow Removal (Oct 29, 2017)

1olddogtwo said:


> My 5.4 has 400K on it.
> 
> Don't even get started on the IFS and nobody will bring up the facts the frames will crack at the IFS support


I love getting started on the IFS because it's what makes the truck so great. I've literally never had them rip off people had a few issues with those when ifs first came out. But even if so you would have had to rebuild the front end on a solid axle 25 times. I'm talking ball joints wheel bearings axle shafts snapping the front leaf Springs. Of course I will give them this day use coilovers now which has seemed to work out pretty good


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


>


It's like Catskill Deja Vu


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Tom.S Snow Removal said:


> Why you so wrapped up around the five four. You talk about in an F-150 cuz those have IFS those are pretty good trucks


Huh?

My 5.4 is in a E350, the ice cream van....

Dyslexia?


----------



## Tom.S Snow Removal (Oct 29, 2017)

1olddogtwo said:


> Huh?
> 
> My 5.4 is in a E350, the ice cream van....
> 
> Dyslexia?


Nice dude I always love the Ford Econoline kickass van


----------



## Tom.S Snow Removal (Oct 29, 2017)

1olddogtwo said:


> Huh?
> 
> My 5.4 is in a E350, the ice cream van....
> 
> Dyslexia?


Actually I am dyslexic sorry I don't do spell check I'm like a caveman


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

m_ice said:


> It's like Catskill Deja Vu


Its much worse, he's a GM fan and I'm a GM fan. Truthfully it makes me nauseous...


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

m_ice said:


> I've had 6.5 and 6.2, those were the days.
> What do you like about the 5.4? That motor is a POS underpowered turd.


It's like riding a 440 that you can throw around on the trails not like a 1000 CC straight line machine...


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

As a GM proponent, I would only say that the product that GM has put out for the past 25 years has met our needs sufficiently. Have we had problems? For sure. I recall a time when three of our four truck fleet had blown reverse out of the 4L80E. I have seen the frame crack issues on the pre '11 frames. And there are other things if I sifted through our records. Despite these issues, we still choose to purchase GM trucks.

The point is less about what truck is suited to suburbia and which are suited to back-country life, and more about where you see your needs met and after the sale service. Most of my purchasing decisions are less about price than what happens after the sale. And it seems to me that brand loyalty pays dividends when it comes to after-sale service, at least in our experience.

Now I know that doesn't capture all of the bravado that has been bantered about here. The point is there really isn't a whole lot of difference amongst the different offerings anymore, the days of the good 'ol solid work truck are over (even 12V Dodges with decent bodies are becoming extinct). So as long as you're buying a new truck with PW and PS, it seems silly to debate that one brand is clearly best. We're all deciding by which seated heat works best.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

GMC Driver said:


> As a GM proponent, I would only say that the product that GM has put out for the past 25 years has met our needs sufficiently. Have we had problems? For sure. I recall a time when three of our four truck fleet had blown reverse out of the 4L80E. I have seen the frame crack issues on the pre '11 frames. And there are other things if I sifted through our records. Despite these issues, we still choose to purchase GM trucks.
> 
> The point is less about what truck is suited to suburbia and which are suited to back-country life, and more about where you see your needs met and after the sale service. Most of my purchasing decisions are less about price than what happens after the sale. And it seems to me that brand loyalty pays dividends when it comes to after-sale service, at least in our experience.
> 
> Now I know that doesn't capture all of the bravado that has been bantered about here. The point is there really isn't a whole lot of difference amongst the different offerings anymore, the days of the good 'ol solid work truck are over (even 12V Dodges with decent bodies are becoming extinct). So as long as you're buying a new truck with PW and PS, it seems silly to debate that one brand is clearly best. We're all deciding by which seated heat works best.


Far too much common sense and not nearly enough chest pounding in this post. (That should keep this post from being removed. I'd like to say something else, but I'm giving MJD a break this morning.)


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Well after pricing out trucks Chevy 2020 is way higher than the ford. Now what to do but $3210 is real money to me.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

fireside said:


> Well after pricing out trucks Chevy 2020 is way higher than the ford. Now what to do but $3210 is real money to me.


$3210 is a small price to pay for quality, reliability, and a smooooooth ride...


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

I have 3 chevys newest is a 2019 3500. When j bought that truck in April it was Chevy 4800 cheaper


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> $3210 is a small price to pay for quality, reliability, and a smooooooth ride...


Never a single breakdown...evuh!!!!


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Never a single breakdown...evuh!!!!


that is wicked


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

fireside said:


> I have 3 chevys newest is a 2019 3500. When j bought that truck in April it was Chevy 4800 cheaper


new body style... and your dealer is giving it to you...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

BUFF said:


> Average cost.
> http://www.msn.com/en-us/autos/auto...00hd-and-3500hd-pickups/ar-AACPAQM?li=BBnb4R5


Buff showed us back in June they were supposed to be cheaper than the 2019 versions... dealers are taking advange of people who "have to have the latest and greatest" right now.

https://www.msn.com/en-us/Autos/aut...00hd-and-3500hd-pickups/ar-AACPAQM?li=BBnb4R5


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

fireside said:


> I have 3 chevys newest is a 2019 3500. When j bought that truck in April it was Chevy 4800 cheaper


And I too have a whole herd of GM's...

it will take a lot to get me to own a Ford again after having a 6.0 - some things you just can't forget


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Philbilly2 said:


> And I too have a whole herd of GM's...
> 
> it will take a lot to get me to own a Ford again after having a 6.0 - some things you just can't forget


Oh you too! I will not own s ford again! The best I ever heard we don't have any problems with the motors. So why are you suing international in federal court or warranty claims


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

The way I heard it is the GM employees are on strike because they don't want to build such a ugly truck.

In the contract demands,a they asking for a redesign


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

GMC Driver said:


> As a GM proponent, I would only say that the product that GM has put out for the past 25 years has met our needs sufficiently. Have we had problems? For sure. I recall a time when three of our four truck fleet had blown reverse out of the 4L80E. I have seen the frame crack issues on the pre '11 frames. And there are other things if I sifted through our records. Despite these issues, we still choose to purchase GM trucks.
> 
> The point is less about what truck is suited to suburbia and which are suited to back-country life, and more about where you see your needs met and after the sale service. Most of my purchasing decisions are less about price than what happens after the sale. And it seems to me that brand loyalty pays dividends when it comes to after-sale service, at least in our experience.
> 
> Now I know that doesn't capture all of the bravado that has been bantered about here. The point is there really isn't a whole lot of difference amongst the different offerings anymore, the days of the good 'ol solid work truck are over (even 12V Dodges with decent bodies are becoming extinct). So as long as you're buying a new truck with PW and PS, it seems silly to debate that one brand is clearly best. We're all deciding by which seated heat works best.


This is maybe the most lucid, and intelligent post ever on this site. You'll need to leave now.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

1olddogtwo said:


> The way I heard it is the GM employees are on strike because they don't want to build such a ugly truck.
> 
> In the contract demands,a they asking for a redesign


West of the Mississippi word on the playground is the strike is because the employees / unions are tired of working of working to payback the gooberment…...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF said:


> West of the Mississippi word on the playground is the strike is because the employees / unions are tired of working of working to payback the gooberment…...


Guess they shouldn't have taken the money then...or gotten themselves into the situation to begin with.


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

Sawboy said:


> This is maybe the most lucid, and intelligent post ever on this site. You'll need to leave now.


Thanks for the kind words. I'm trying to leave humbly, just can't seem to get my head through the door.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

GMC Driver said:


> Thanks for the kind words. I'm trying to leave humbly, just can't seem to get my head through the door.


It's a Dutch thing...and your klompen?


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

fireside said:


> Well after pricing out trucks Chevy 2020 is way higher than the ford. Now what to do but $3210 is real money to me.


So that's like 6-7 percent?


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Western1 said:


> So that's like 6-7 percent?


So pretty much they want sticker minus 600 to 800! A 2019 is 11k off sticker so I'm not sure what I'm going to do.


----------



## Tom.S Snow Removal (Oct 29, 2017)

snowymassbowtie said:


> 2020 GMC 2500 is ok looking but I`m getting a 2019 2500 this summer before there all gone.. The 2020 Silverado is just a shame.


I just purchased a 2019 Chevy HD what a truck. I absolutely love it . And I'm sure I will love the new 2020 HD. When I get one next year. It's hard to hate 150% rock solid reliability and capalety. And when gm puts the HD badge on a truck it means something.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Tom.S Snow Removal said:


> And when gm puts the HD badge on a truck it means something.


That the strike is over?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

fireside said:


> So pretty much they want sticker minus 600 to 800! A 2019 is 11k off sticker so I'm not sure what I'm going to do.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Tom.S Snow Removal said:


> I just purchased a 2019 Chevy HD what a truck. I absolutely love it . And I'm sure I will love the new 2020 HD. When I get one next year. It's hard to hate 150% rock solid reliability and capalety. And when gm puts the HD badge on a truck it means something.


150%???

It means it costs more because of the badges?

Put down the Koolaid for just 1 day.

PS Why is my 2010 GMC with 54k throwing a throttle position sensor code if they are 150% reliable?


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> 150%???
> 
> It means it costs more because of the badges?
> 
> ...


Cause yours isn't BAF indastructable like theirs


----------



## Brndnstffrd (Mar 8, 2013)

Mark Oomkes said:


> PS Why is my 2010 GMC with 54k throwing a throttle position sensor code if they are 150% reliable?


Gotta get the extra 50% from somewhere, guess yours was one of the sacrificial ones.


----------

